# Vacation HT/FT in Alaska this summer!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ever think about coming to Alaska in the summer with your dog? We are a very dog friendly place with some wonderful beautiful places to run a hunt test or field trial. So below I've listed our schedule. If I had to pick a time to come up or a location, I'd pick Turnagain Pass as the prettiest place for a HT or FT. If you are thinking of tying it to a fishing trip on the Kenai River, I would plan on coming up for the July 18-20 HT or the Aug 1-3 FT. Both are held near the Kenai River. So let me know if you ever think about coming up. If you go online to register on Entry Express for our events, AKC is on there, but HRC and NAHRA you just send them the money directly.

May 10 NAHRA Wasilla Picnic Test at Heavens Field
May 17 – 18 NAHRA Point MacKenzie Hunt Test
May 24 – 26 HRC Fairbanks Hunt Test
May 30 – June 1 AKC Point MacKenzie Field Trial
June 6 – 8 AKC Point MacKenzie Field Trial
June 13-15 AKC Fairbanks Hunt Test (double header)
June 19 – 21 NAHRA Palmer National Invitational Hunt Test
July 4 – 6 AKC Fairbanks Field Trial
July 11 – 13 AKC Fairbanks Field Trial
July 12 – 13 NAHRA Palmer Hunt Test
July 18 – 20 AKC Turnagain Pass Hunt Test (double header)
Aug 1 – 3 AKC Turnagain Pass Field Trial
Aug 8 – 10 AKC Turnagain Pass Field Trial 
Aug 15 – 18 AKC Point MacKenzie Hunt Test (double header) 
________________


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, you guys have a lot of events! too far for me, though


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You think? I always thought we didn't have much going on. Good to know!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I would if I could


----------

